# Left Axis Deviation



## rachell1976 (Sep 7, 2011)

what ICD 9 for left Axis deviation?

thanks!


----------



## dadhich.girish (Sep 7, 2011)

I believe it is on EKG, check out 794.31.


----------



## gay3_vel@yahoo.com (Apr 4, 2013)

I think 794.31 is the correct code for axis deviation.

GayathriV CPC


----------

